# Turkey Hunting Closed



## hrguy (Sep 12, 2004)

Turkey Hunting is closed now. 

I was just watching Fox news (3/8/2010). They reported on hunter finding a body near Pauxtent State Park while “turkey hunting” this past weekend. I don’t know if you are watching this, but I turkey season I know is definitely closed now. Hopefully DNR can follow up because this seems like a poacher.


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

I know a few hunters are currently scouting that area for Turkey. I hear and sometime see Turkey while trout fishing in the park so I always wear some blaze for safety.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

he was out scouting. The news report I heard, they said "he was scouting" for turkey season


----------

